# TiVo stream to Roamio plus



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

My built in streamer in my Roamio plus has died, can I add a TiVo stream to take its place? Thanks!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Yes you should. Is the built-in Stream not getting an IP address?

Scott


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes it does. I added an external stream and both at setup say they are not on the same network as my device. I am at my wits end!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

megz1623 said:


> Yes it does. I added an external stream and both at setup say they are not on the same network as my device. I am at my wits end!


Maybe they're not? I had a similar issue, recently, when I enabled the guest Wi-Fi network on our router, and my phone was using that as the preferred wireless network to which to connect.

Have you reviewed your router and wireless setup to make sure that your wireless connection is on the same LAN as your Roamio Plus? (Did you change anything in your network, recently, around the time things went bad?)


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

All wireless devices connect to 2.4GHz network on the belkin router. I can login in to the administrator page in the router both wirelessly and wired.

I pinged the 2 TiVo IP address from the wired network and was met with an old looking page that confirmed that I could access them, I have not done this wirelessly yet.

Nothing has changed in the network but I will also say that we have not tried to setup the internal stream until now. All my MIL used the app for was to schedule recordings. She was not aware she could stream, but now she knows it is a feature she would like to get it working.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

megz1623 said:


> Yes it does. I added an external stream and both at setup say they are not on the same network as my device. I am at my wits end!


I added a Stream from eBay last year. All I did was plug it into my router. There were no messages. I can access its information with IE11 using:

http://<ip>:49152/sysinfo

The result is a display:
System Time: Sat Jun 01 2019 10:11:22 GMT-0400 (Eastern Daylight Time)
Software Version: 20.7.5.stream.RC2-01-6
Build Date: Feb 27 2019-10:30:26
Network Address: 192.168.1.4
Hardware Address: 00:11:19:3E:39:28
Serial Number: A94000
Streaming State: Ready
Transcode Status: Idle (84796s)
System Power: Normal (260s)
System Temp: 61 C
Fan Speed: 0%
Up Time: 84881s
I have only used it internally. <ip> is the assigned IP address.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

megz1623 said:


> Yes it does. I added an external stream and both at setup say they are not on the same network as my device. I am at my wits end!


Both the TiVo DVR and Stream have wired connections to the router/network?

The Stream does not support a wirelessly connected DVR.


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> I added a Stream from eBay last year. All I did was plug it into my router. There were no messages. I can access its information with IE11 using:
> 
> http://<ip>:49152/sysinfo
> 
> ...


Thank you. Using a wired connection I am able to see identical information for both the external stream and the internal stream. I can't check it wirelessly right now until my wife gets there this afternoon.


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

pfiagra said:


> Both the TiVo DVR and Stream have wired connections to the router/network?
> 
> The Stream does not support a wirelessly connected DVR.


Both are plugged directly in to the router.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

megz1623 said:


> Both are plugged directly in to the router.


Does the TiVo app detect the Stream?


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

pfiagra said:


> Does the TiVo app detect the Stream?


Yes, both the internal stream and the external stream. Whichever one you select it returns an error that the streaming device is not on the same network as the device doing the setup. 2 different phones have been used to attempt to set up.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

megz1623 said:


> Yes, both the internal stream and the external stream. Whichever one you select it returns an error that the streaming device is not on the same network as the device doing the setup. 2 different phones have been used to attempt to set up.


Do you have any easy way to troubleshoot and try to determine if it is something in your network setup? Maybe an older, unused router that you can set up a new network, connect both devices, and see if you can get it to work?


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

pfiagra said:


> Do you have any easy way to troubleshoot and try to determine if it is something in your network setup? Maybe an older, unused router that you can set up a new network, connect both devices, and see if you can get it to work?


I will try that the next time I am over there.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

At one time it was impossible for me to set up a stream on an iOS device. But I could set it up on Android. After the initial setup, it started working on iOS. So maybe grab an android phone if possible and give that a shot.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

megz1623 said:


> Yes, both the internal stream and the external stream. Whichever one you select it returns an error that the streaming device is not on the same network as the device doing the setup. 2 different phones have been used to attempt to set up.


What are the IP addresses of the Roamio, the Roamio internal Stream and the external Stream and what are the IP addresses on the mobile phones on the internal network?

Scott


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> What are the IP addresses of the Roamio, the Roamio internal Stream and the external Stream and what are the IP addresses on the mobile phones on the internal network?


Aside from possibly having cascaded routers, they'd also want to check for a guest wireless network, as well as wireless isolation settings. I'm not sure the IP addresses would reveal more than a cascaded setup.


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

HerronScott said:


> What are the IP addresses of the Roamio, the Roamio internal Stream and the external Stream and what are the IP addresses on the mobile phones on the internal network?
> 
> Scott





krkaufman said:


> Aside from possibly having cascaded routers, they'd also want to check for a guest wireless network, as well as wireless isolation settings. I'm not sure the IP addresses would reveal more than a cascaded setup.


So to put this issue to bed, I restarted the internal stream by accessing it using the <IP address>:49152/sysinfo. I also used the same to access the external stream and forced a connection. Both streams burst in to life and started working flawlessly!

Thank you to everyone for their help and advice!


----------

